# Chit Chat Attendance Register



## a_medico (Dec 15, 2009)

*Discussions Attendance Register*

*Discussions*(Earlier - *Chit Chat) Attendance Register *

Sign this whenever you visit _Chit Chat_. Make a post, say something and write Present. Only one *Present* allowed per day, no proxies please! 

Hopefully TD Team will consider giving a prize to the members with the most attendance. *www.rxpgonline.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif

 And do share some of your words of wisdom!

---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------

Changed my signature today!

Present.


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2009)

Present 
listening to indie collection

Funny google suggests:
*filebox.me/files/f22dc4jzb_Screenshot3.png


----------



## a_medico (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ You must say *Present* after that....else will be marked absent!


----------



## Nithu (Dec 15, 2009)

*Present Sir...*


----------



## Coool (Dec 15, 2009)

Absent sir!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 15, 2009)

Present


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 15, 2009)

*Present...*

In office, just checking out new post till my boss returns from lunch...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 15, 2009)

present 

@kanjar indie?? what do u listen to?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 15, 2009)

yecchar


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 15, 2009)

Present.
Now if only someone could help me out here to get me my laptop:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123254


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 15, 2009)

Present..But i'll go my home during recess time.._Bhag jaunga_ 

Changed my Avatar and Siggy


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 15, 2009)

here i am


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 15, 2009)

Mentally absent, coz i posted  here


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 15, 2009)

*7376352897240020399-a-icbwayland-org-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/icbwayland.org/religion4a-2009/Home/attendance/_PerfectAttendance%5B1%5D.jpg?attachauth=ANoY7crmRTFMBBu6IaGplo4j_RuNdc90rUV9Fq6HymeahOPZbXbvqKePc60ZNJQkNk9mJOjpSEmTpcw3efhc9JwFXUdGS-HT2JNh7SBbSd7WEdVIpC_c89WHH1E9SjqnH6zY6h9pwjcn4I6njGrS_cksOrFDcMJ63FdgcYVFt72t8jv1cU6DLHMDVmkSnXAo2kY6IZL9Hlq3EZAxrH3kuysLszxqdl8XW79qrYAHWEkJTY1FGbapSqgAhSAFJjrb0Ekv1xFJN0Mr&attredirects=0

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------

*www.2learn.org/postcards/postcards/Awards/Attendance.GIF


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 15, 2009)

I r present!


----------



## azzu (Dec 15, 2009)

Present
Searching For a Cheap Net book


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 15, 2009)

Phir se present...
Ab ghar se


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 15, 2009)

^ one time a day dude.. forgot?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2009)

Reporting on duty! Present!


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2009)

Present!


----------



## a_medico (Dec 16, 2009)

Vodaphone ZooZoo ads are getting boring now. Initial euphoria has faded. Excess of anything is toxicity.


*Present*


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2009)

Present 

Must watch movie: Kaminey. Its kind of rather unforgettable, almost everything is perfect in this movie. I want more movies like this



ratedrsuperstar said:


> @kanjar indie?? what do u listen to?


Just exploring. Last one I listened to was The Submarines. 

Suggest some good bands, would ya ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 16, 2009)

dwnl'ing Spike TV VGA 2009 Awards..

Yecchar..


----------



## Stuge (Dec 16, 2009)

hmm spam thread 

present


----------



## Nithu (Dec 16, 2009)

*Present...*

Downloading yahoo messenger 10.0


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 16, 2009)

Present...
Created a thread


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 16, 2009)

WTF , no more attendance thread


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 16, 2009)

yet gain....


----------



## Nithu (Dec 17, 2009)

*Present...*


----------



## a_medico (Dec 17, 2009)

_Present_..... 


........Can't think of anything new.


----------



## spironox (Dec 17, 2009)

mentally Present ..physically absent


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 17, 2009)

Present.

Waiting for a client call, visiting from office.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 17, 2009)

present. feeling sick


----------



## a_medico (Dec 18, 2009)

+nt

_I pretend to work. They pretend to pay me._


----------



## Nithu (Dec 18, 2009)

*Present...*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2009)

Digitally present, Mentally absent.


----------



## azzu (Dec 18, 2009)

Sucks 
Present


----------



## DigitCritic (Dec 18, 2009)

hello everyone


----------



## spironox (Dec 18, 2009)

mentally annoyed physically present and technically asleep


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2009)

Present...
Checking latest threads...


----------



## azzu (Dec 18, 2009)

present 
Still checking for a Cheap Netbook


----------



## a_medico (Dec 18, 2009)

^^^ Check this month's Digit. It has listed some good netbooks and the one which is cheap and good value for money is I think from zenith or somethg (16-17k)...do check it out. Its comparable to asus 1005ha (which is 22k plus)...only compromise is the battery life thats what the article says.

*Present after recess.*


----------



## azzu (Dec 19, 2009)

Present

thx medico

checking new threads


----------



## Nithu (Dec 19, 2009)

*Present...*


----------



## DarkDante (Dec 19, 2009)

Goodafternoon sirjee...prejjent sirjee
BTW shud i get a radeon 5850 rite now or get a 9800 and wait for Fermi/6xxx


----------



## a_medico (Dec 19, 2009)

+nt

Changed my signature.


----------



## azzu (Dec 19, 2009)

present 
bored


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2009)

Present!! Listening to A Static Lullaby!


----------



## spironox (Dec 19, 2009)

sorry i am late today 

Excuse for late coming : actually i was trying to log but the stupid cat played havoc with my Lan-Cables


----------



## dreams (Dec 19, 2009)

Ullaen Aiya!!!

Gonna watch the dialogue/mannerism/style/dancy boggling Vettaikaran! That too in PVR Gurgaon


----------



## eggman (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm giving proxy...........Present!


----------



## hyde (Dec 19, 2009)

Yo!! Sir...


----------



## Nithu (Dec 20, 2009)

*Present...*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2009)

Present Sir!!!


----------



## DarkDante (Dec 20, 2009)

nobody responded...
well...prejent..hey A_medico...were u playin on wtfnoobsy_boobsyheaven yesterday in UrT??...cuz dere was an A_medico playin...an he wuz pawnin evryone...includin me


----------



## a_medico (Dec 20, 2009)

^^^ Didn't even understand what it is. Is that a game? If yes, then no, I am not a gamer. 

+ nt


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2009)

Present

Preparing some mp3s to write on a DVD.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 20, 2009)

Aye Aye sir - Always PRESENT


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2009)

present again...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2009)

yecchar...

posted in must watch movies section.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 21, 2009)

*Present Sir...*

I'm always here


----------



## azzu (Dec 21, 2009)

Present 
checkin Posts
sorry for Not Attending yesterday


----------



## dreams (Dec 21, 2009)

Ullaen Aiya!!!

Back in ofc.


----------



## azzu (Dec 22, 2009)

present
checkin posts


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 22, 2009)

yecchar.

checking threads.


----------



## dreams (Dec 22, 2009)

Ullaen Aiya!

Browsin..


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2009)

Present
Checking new posts...


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2009)

Present in Bangalore.


----------



## azzu (Dec 22, 2009)

present
doin sum reading


----------



## Nithu (Dec 22, 2009)

*Present...*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2009)

present...

*messing with my nokia *

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------

present...

*messing with my nokia *


----------



## Nithu (Dec 23, 2009)

*Present...*


----------



## azzu (Dec 23, 2009)

present 
woo iam gettin a new lappy


----------



## azzu (Dec 24, 2009)

present 
frustrated , bashed and outta my mind
iam unable to set up wifi net on my new lappy


----------



## Nithu (Dec 24, 2009)

*Present...*


----------



## spironox (Dec 24, 2009)

present and promoting chit chat


----------



## azzu (Dec 24, 2009)

present
voooo 
wifi on my lappy configured 
now i can browse any where from my home
thx anirudh


----------



## azzu (Dec 24, 2009)

present 
surfing and watchin  cricket 
india gettin close to win 
hope everything goes fine and india win


----------



## azzu (Dec 24, 2009)

present
watchin cricket and surfin
hopin India wins


----------



## a_medico (Dec 25, 2009)

Present

Which is the first song in zoozoo ad when 2-3 zoozoos are tuning the radio?


----------



## azzu (Dec 26, 2009)

^ present 
dunno about the song but
i think just we both end up posting in  this thread 
or even this forum


----------



## Nithu (Dec 26, 2009)

*Present...*


----------



## azzu (Dec 26, 2009)

preent 
iam cooooooooool


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 27, 2009)

PRESENT!

Enjoying my new keyboard...

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------

PRESENT!

Enjoying my new keyboard...


----------



## Nithu (Dec 27, 2009)

*Present...*


----------



## Nithu (Dec 30, 2009)

*Present... *


----------



## azzu (Dec 30, 2009)

present 
>jai telengana<


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2009)

present 
>please no new states<


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 30, 2009)

Present
>LOL<


----------



## a_medico (Dec 30, 2009)

Present

India is Diabetes Capital of the world! 2025 every home will have a diabetic! Exercise and diet planning should be part and parcel of everybody's life.


----------



## subhransu123 (Dec 31, 2009)

yesssssssss....... sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............


----------



## Naveen.S (Dec 31, 2009)

Present ! 

Came back after a very long break....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2009)

yecchar...


@ghost at rest, yalcome back.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 31, 2009)

*Present...*


----------



## azzu (Dec 31, 2009)

Present



kanjar said:


> >please no new states<



if u personally see our struggling and problems u wouldn't tell that
>jai Telengana<


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 1, 2010)

Present
>lol again<
Giving permission one state would create 6 more. Are u ready to divide India once again?

On other thought, check out the "today's b'day" section, so many people born on 1st jan??? fake right?


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 1, 2010)

^^ No I really am. I was really born on 1st Jan.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 1, 2010)

saqib_khan said:


> ^^ No I really am. I was really born on 1st Jan.


Then Happy Birthday man.....

Guess, you have never heard the excuse "Forgot the date man..."


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks buddy. You are the first one to say happy birthday. I also got a mail from Digit forum for this. Thanks Digit forum, you really care for your members  And again, thanx rhitwick.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 1, 2010)

present sir


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2010)

yessarmepresent!

downloading in new year vaccation time...

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY


----------



## Naveen.S (Jan 1, 2010)

Present !  Happy Birthday *saqib_khan*


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 1, 2010)

I forgot to say "Present" in my previous post. So saying now. And thanks ghost at rest


----------



## Nithu (Jan 1, 2010)

*Present...*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, medico!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 1, 2010)

was here,

aaj bohut bachche paida hue hain apne forum par.

Wishing a Happy and prosperous new year and birthday to all born today.


----------



## azzu (Jan 1, 2010)

present
chekin posts


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

Present. Anyway this thread has no use, no offense but whats the use.


----------



## DarkDante (Jan 3, 2010)

prejjent sirjeee.......


----------



## a_medico (Jan 3, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Present. Anyway this thread has no use, no offense but whats the use.



Even I wonder the same! For me its has become a habit.

Present.


----------



## azzu (Jan 3, 2010)

present
iam addicted to this


----------



## latino_ansari (Jan 3, 2010)

aaye hai....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 4, 2010)

Present! But I will be absent for sometime from today, hopefully less.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 4, 2010)

*Present...*


----------



## latino_ansari (Jan 4, 2010)

aaye hai...


----------



## Nithu (Jan 5, 2010)

*Present...*


----------



## din (Jan 5, 2010)

Present


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

*Absent* *The hell's wrong?*


----------



## rishitells (Jan 5, 2010)

Always Present Sir


----------



## spironox (Jan 9, 2010)

just did a job switch so was off the inter-net for a time but sure preset tday


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 9, 2010)

Just changed my Signature..


----------



## Nithu (Jan 9, 2010)

*Present...*


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

Present, just added someone to my ignore list.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 10, 2010)

*Present...*


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2010)

Present, Chillum baba!


----------



## azzu (Jan 10, 2010)

present my xams getttin near


----------



## azzu (Jan 10, 2010)

^ may be 
iam here again 
its gettin borin


----------



## Nithu (Jan 11, 2010)

*Always Present...*


----------



## din (Jan 11, 2010)

Present ..


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 11, 2010)

Pre-sident.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 12, 2010)

Was absent for few days. Present from now.

Badminton is tough!


----------



## Nithu (Jan 12, 2010)

*Present...*


----------



## Krow (Jan 12, 2010)

Present! Attendance is getting worse though. Wish there were lesser Database errors!


----------



## a_medico (Feb 18, 2010)

Present!!

Back after a long gap.

And I am worried, the movie thread is dying!


----------



## Nithu (Feb 18, 2010)

*Present...*

^^ ya me too...


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2010)

suplise....


----------



## Nithu (Feb 19, 2010)

*Present...*


----------



## azzu (Feb 19, 2010)

present iam always here


----------

